
Vietnam: China is mislabeling products as Vietnamese to avoid US tariffs - ga-vu
https://eu.usatoday.com/story/news/world/2019/06/10/vietnam-alleges-china-faking-made-vietnam-skirt-us-tariffs/1408023001/
======
jtlienwis
Pot to kettle: you are black. Chinese have been counterfeiting labels for US
and European nock off brands for decades. Powdered milk being a prime example.

